# Fehmarn!?!?



## fischa1234 (2. April 2010)

Moin!

Bin vom 17.4 an 1 Woche auf Fehmarn!
War jemand in den letzten Wochen mal in Altenteil oder in  Puttgarden an der Ostmole???
Würde mich mal interessieren, da die Plattfischfänge an anderen Stränden  ja ziemlich gut sind!!#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Gute Meerforellenfänge (außer bei mir! :c:c), manche Brandungsangler fangen auch gute Plattfisch und Dorsche kommen auch wieder in Wurfweite. #6
Wie es bei der Ostmole aussieht weiß ich nicht, mich interssiert es dort erst ab der Marienestation, an der südlichen Seite.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## oOo_Hecht_oOo (9. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Hi
zum erste mal auf Fehmarn
war ich von samstag auf sonntag auf Schollen ,Flunder,Kliesche und Aalmutter  fang den  ersten der war 47 cm lang fing ich auf Wattwürmern den zweiten der war 48 cm lang fing ich auf Wattwürmern den dritten der war 49 cm lang fing  ich auch auf Watt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





würmern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Bin heute wieder gekommen von Fehmarn^^
Versuch es unter der Brücke zur Zeit sollen viele Mefos gefangen werden.
Waren nur zweimal am Strand und haben nix gekriegt
Aber Brandung ist auch nicht mein Ding^^
Dann lieber Kutter^^ sind mit der Südwind rausgefangen und haben 5 Dorsche gekriegt^^


----------



## fischa1234 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Danke für die Antworten!:m

Da es ja nun bald soweit ist  habe ich schon mal bei nach dem Wind am Samstag geschaut! West 4-5 bzw. am Sonntag 5!
Habe mir mal gedacht, da ich vorwiegend auf Platte angeln möchte, nach Flügge zu fahren! Da ich aber denke, dass am Wochenende viele Mefo- Jäger dort unterwegs sind, wollte ich wohl nach Altenteil fahren. Macht das Sinn bei Westwind?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Bei Westwind würde ich nach Westermakelsdorf fahren.


----------



## Svenbs (29. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Moin Zusammen,

ich fahre Ende Mai eine Woche auf Fehmarn nach Staberdorf, habt Ihr wertvolle Tipps zum Strand vor der Feriensiedlung? Soll mein erster Versuch im Brandungsangeln sein. Ich habe zwei 4,20 Ruten mit nem Wurfgewicht bis 250g und ne Brandungsrolle mit 0,35 Monofiler Schnur. Montagen habe ich mir bereits fertige gekauft und Wattis und Kneifer werden ebenfalls besorgt.

Wie weit muss man an dem Strand raus werfen um Fisch zu erreichen?

Bin für alle Tipp dankbar um kein Schneider zu bleiben 

Danke und Grüße,
Sven


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Musst alles probieren, vorallem in der Dämmerung und nachts kommen die Fische wirklich in eine "Pendelwurfzone".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*



Svenbs schrieb:


> Brandungsrolle mit 0,35 Monofiler Schnur.


 
Schlagschnur nicht vergessen!



Svenbs schrieb:


> Wie weit muss man an dem Strand raus werfen um Fisch zu erreichen?


Was Deine Arme und Ruten hergeben...


Svenbs schrieb:


> Bin für alle Tipp dankbar um kein Schneider zu bleiben
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> Sven


 
Bitte und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Svenbs (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Reicht als Schlagschnur eine vorgeschaltetes 45er Geflecht und wie lang sollte man die Schlagschnur wählen?


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Geflecht ist schlecht, da es durch mangelnde Dehnung die Rute beim Wurf nicht optimal auflädt und ausserdem relativ wenig Abriebfestigkeit hat. Nimm lieber ein 0.70 mm Monofil, ca. 3 Rutenlängen.


----------



## sunny (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Nene Franky, ganz im Gegenteil . Gerade wegen der mangelnden Dehnung des Geflechts wird die Rute richtig aufgeladen. Da kriegst du mächtig Zunder hinter den Wurf.


Wenn Geflecht als Schlagschnur verwendet werden soll, nicht vergessen den Wurffinger zu tapen. Ansonsten fehlt dir razifatzi nen Stück von der Fingerkuppe, wenn du Pech hast. Ach ja, nen 45er Geflecht muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Ich verwende ne 32er und hatte damit noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Hmmm, das sehe ich ein wenig anders... Wie lädt die Rute denn auf, wenn beim ersten Zucker das Blei mitkommt. Ich habe doch wesentlich mehr Zug, wenn die Dehnung der Schnur - und seien es nur "Sekundenbruchteile" - den Blank noch mehr belasten kann, oder? So nimmt die Schnur noch ein wenig mehr mit und lässt den Blank noch mehr vorschnellen. Ist ja kein Amnesia, dass man langzieht und so entsprechend Kraft verliert...


----------



## sunny (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Hhmm, ich glaube eher, je früher das Bleigewicht auf die Rute einwirken kann, desto mehr Zeit hat sie sich aufzuladen. Gerade weil da gleich richtig Zug auf der Rute ist und nichts durch die Dehnung einer monofilen verpufft. 

Auf jeden Fall werfe ich mit Geflecht erheblich weiter als mit Mono. Was eigentlich dafür spricht, dass die Rute besser aufgeladen war. Oder der geringere Schnurdurchmesser  macht das aus.


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Es streiten sich die Geister über Mono- oder Geflechtschlagschnur...  http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=538878&page=2
Aber Olaf hat offenbar recht und seine Vermutung deckt sich hiermit: http://ezinearticles.com/?Long-Distance-Casting---Ten-Things-Ive-Learned-to-Cast-Further!&id=1105142
Somit bleibt aber wenigstens der Punkt Abriebfestigkeit bei "pro mono"...  Und das ist bei mir zumindest ganz eindeutig der wichtigste Punkt!!! Ich such aber auch noch  mal nach dem Kram, wo ich das mit der Dehnung herhatte - das scheint ja nicht korrekt zu sein...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Ich fische immer ne 15er geflochtene als Hauptschnur und ne 30er geflochtene als Schlagschnur,1a Kombi !!!


----------



## Furchi1963 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Hallo,
schaut euch mein Profilbild an, gefangen vor Puttgarden auf Naturköder- Nachläufer vom Boot aus. Und das war kein Einzelstück.


----------



## chrisdive (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*



Salzwasserbuckel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schaut euch mein Profilbild an, gefangen vor Puttgarden auf Naturköder- Nachläufer vom Boot aus. Und das war kein Einzelstück.


 

joou, hab ich und nun |kopfkrat

naja jedefalls danke für deinen beitrag #q


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Salzwasserbuckel will damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man bei Puttgarden schöne Platten fangen kann. Beantwortet also genau die in Post 1 gestellte Frage .

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## degl (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Ich hab bzgl. Schlagschnur beide Versionen ausprobiert:

dünne Geflecht&dicke Monoschlagschnur
dünne Geflecht& dicke Geflechtschlagschnur 

und die zweite Kombination funzt besser

Möglich, das auch jeder seine eigenen Favoriten findeen muß

Probieren geht doch über studieren

gruß degl


----------



## Norbi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Aber fest steht:geflecht,keine Dehnung (oder fast keine)schnellere
Bissanzeige,und somit auch,schnellere Aufladung der Rute beim
Auswurf,weil sofort Kontakt zum Blei:m


----------



## paulbarsch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

hallo boardis,
was geht im moment auf fehmarn in der brandung? war einer die letzten tage mal los??
gruss andreas


----------



## DeeM (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*

Moin !

Ja würde mich auch interessieren, da ich grad im Urlaub hier bin und mich juckt es schon etwas :q
Ich Danke Euch schon einmal

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Furchi1963 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fehmarn!?!?*



chrisdive schrieb:


> joou, hab ich und nun


 

BOAH Eh (Chrisdive), echt die Blitzmerke. #v#6


Also für alle die nicht auf dem Schlauch stehen, 500 m nördlich der Fahrrine Puttgarden- Rödby und ungefähr 400m vom Land aus haben wir reichlich Platte auf Natürköder und Nachläufer gefangen. Leider nur vom Boot aus zu erreichen.


----------

